# استخدام كبائق الحريق fhc



## amr fathy (3 نوفمبر 2016)

متى يتم استخدام كبائق حريق fhc لعماره سكنيه مساحتها اكبر من 400 متر مربع ؟ هل توجد اشترطات بالكود تنص على ذلك


----------



## amr fathy (6 نوفمبر 2016)

مافيش حد عارف امتى يتم استخدام كبائن الحريق


----------

